

12 Months to 7k Monthly Revenue - plehoux
http://blog.conferencebadge.com/post/67660893912/12-months-to-7k-monthly-revenue-the-fact-sheet

======
jdlshore
My favorite quote:

"The amount of support caused by failing pieces of code far exceeded the time
it would have taken to test the code properly, period. The agility we gained
from our test coverage really helped us refactor big chunks of code quickly."

People ask whether it makes sense to spend time on TDD or automated tests in a
startup situation. This right here is why.

~~~
callmeed
I don't agree and I don't understand their dichotomy. That whole paragraph is
very confusing and lacks context.

Did they have good test coverage from the get go or not? If they did, why was
so much support caused by failing code? If not, it's easy in hindsight to say
this but there's no guarantee your tests would have caught all such support
issues.

------
RokStdy
Good for you guys! This is another example of a product that I would never
have thought of producing.

How spread out is your business? It seems to me that a lot of larger
conferences in the US are held in the LA or Vegas areas. Might you try to
locate a US partner near those centers? Or is your business more spread out
than that?

~~~
plehoux
Right now our clients range from small church meetup to big tech conferences
and they are spread all across the US.

My first instinct would be to find a partner near a FedEx airport hub.

~~~
RokStdy
In that case, it should be Memphis TN. Large FedEx hub, and maybe you could
partner with the Memphis College of Arts. I know around where I live certain
trade type schools (Is an Arts school a trade school?) are all over having
partnerships with companies so that their students can get real world
experience.

~~~
plehoux
I'm not sure if what we are looking for is creative enough to get art students
interested. It's boring printing, cutting, stuffing and shipping stuff.

------
CSDude
Good job, but you have almost 300.000 lines of code according to your GitHub
commit stats, why is that damn large? It is almost equivalent to Linux 1.2
kernel code in 1995.

~~~
rafBM
The numbers GitHub gives are a bit weird… here’s our output of `rake stats`:
[https://gist.github.com/rafBM/6837cc72f7958e2853ea](https://gist.github.com/rafBM/6837cc72f7958e2853ea)

------
plehoux
OP here. Shameless use of the exposure... we are looking for a printing
partner in the US. If you are in the US and know a high-quality and
trustworthy print shop let us know!

~~~
outericky
Have you checke out Lob.com?

~~~
plehoux
We did try to contact them with no success.

------
tgoldberg
The conference badge team is great and I can appreciate the transparency in
this post. Keep up the good work and best of luck finding a US partner.

------
throwmeaway2525
Why did this post disappear so quickly from the front page?

It's very on-topic, and used to be HN's sweet spot.

~~~
plehoux
We were also surprised...

------
joshdance
Nice work guys. Clean site. I have never held an event but I can imagine this
would be useful.

------
forgingahead
Good job! Keep it up.

What are your margins like on this?

~~~
plehoux
The PDF product margin is 100%. For the print product, it really depends on
the order size and destination... but around 30% to 70%.

Minus fixed cost and labour(our time is seen as an investment).

------
_jb
Really interesting. Keep us updated!

